# Doctor ordered an IGF-1 test



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 7, 2019)

Why would they order such a test for my 6 month labs?  When I inquired about it, all the person at the office would say is "Well, he ordered it."

Will they try to push Sermorelin on me next or some other peptide if my IGF-1 levels are low?

For the record, before I started TRT in early 2017, my IGF-1 level was 74 NG/ML.  I guess we will see what two years on the TRT train does for that particular level next week.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 7, 2019)

Cant answer your question but trt brought my IGF1 up SIGNIFICANTLY


----------



## Viduus (Mar 7, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Cant answer your question but trt brought my IGF1 up SIGNIFICANTLY



Same here. I don’t believe there’s a close enough correlation between them to defect enhancement doses. I’m not sure you have anything to worry about.

My knowledge is shaky here but I believe there’s connections between IGF-1 and blood sugar/ insulin resistence etc. He might be being proactive.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 9, 2019)

I'll bring it up at my consultation as to why he did.  

He'll probably be ticked that I stopped taking my thyroid medication, but, there was a nationwide shortage of my dose, and I sure as hell wasn't going to pay $3 per pill for that ish from the few pharmacies that actually had my dose in stock.  Eff that!  Besides, my GP told me that he thought my thyroid was fine and said I should try seeing what my test results are without medication anyhow due to my FT3 being high on my last two labs.  The GP did, however, offer to prescribe synthetic thyroid medication, but I figured since my labs were less than a month away, I'd see where I am without thyroid medication.  Oddly, I haven't noticed any differences without it.

EDIT: As for my thyroid medication dose, it was 1.75 grains.  It was an odd dose and nearly every pharmacy asked why my doctor prescribed that particular dose because NO ONE local had it since November of last year...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 20, 2019)

To follow up, he ordered it to see if I wanted to get my number from 140 something to over 200 by taking MK-677 or Sermorelin.  When I told him about my six month experiment with MK-677 and the spiked blood sugar, he said "Well, scratch that idea."


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 20, 2019)

This at a clinic?  Sounds like someone just looking to sell shit.  

Anecdotal reports from everyone taking mk-677 seem to show EXTREMELY variable results among different individuals.  Doesnt seem like something a doctor should be recommending


----------



## Viduus (Mar 20, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> This at a clinic?  Sounds like someone just looking to sell shit.



Good point!


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 20, 2019)

Lack of quality sleep will bring down igf-1 levels


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 20, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> This at a clinic?  Sounds like someone just looking to sell shit.
> 
> Anecdotal reports from everyone taking mk-677 seem to show EXTREMELY variable results among different individuals.  Doesnt seem like something a doctor should be recommending



Not a clinic.


----------

